# Aggression in puppy.



## GlennD (May 10, 2021)

I recently returned home to my family home where I will spend the summer. I brought a 5 month old male Vizsla home with me. Already in the family home was a 1 year old female Vizsla and a 12 year old male pug. The two Vizslas have hit it off pretty well, lots of play time (although loud and rough) and they have great fun running and chasing each other when on off lead walks. The pug however only has about 40% vision and spends most of his day pottering around the house and sleeping.
However, the last two days I have seen the new male Vizsla snap, lunge and bite the pug twice. This is obviously a behaviour I want to nip in the bud as the pug can’t really defend himself due to the stage he is in in his life.

The two occasions that I have witnessed.
1: Vizsla finished his food, immediately runs to the pug and his food bowl. No snarling, growling or other signs and immediately bites and holds down and doesn’t release until scolded.
2: Vizsla seeking attention and attempting to get on the sofa. He is not aloud on the sofa unless invited. Pug walks passed him and again no signals just a quick ‘attack’. I removed the Vizsla and placed him in the garden for a time out. When I let him back in I send him to his bed where our other Vizsla was sleeping. He lay down. A couple of minutes passed and the pug headed towards his bed located in the same areas as the Vizslas beds, again he lunged and bit. He was removed to the garden once again.

Please let me know if anybody has encountered such behaviours before and any tips on how to handle the situation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I haven't had direct experience with this situation, but here is an article that may provide food for thought. Inter-Dog Dominance Aggression


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Food can cause a lot of problems between dogs.
I would separate them, when food is involved.
The second sounds like redirection aggression, although I hate to call it aggression in a dog so young. Basically he didn’t get his way, and took his frustration out on the weaker dog.
After the two incidents, he has learned the old dog won’t/can’t fight back, and is taking full advantage of the situation. Your main concern should be protecting the old dog. He needs a place away from yours. Do lots of slower intro time together, where you have control over over your pup.


----------

